# Questions about Shipping



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm continuing my quest in search of a hedgehog. Right now its been difficult to find any good leads.

So here's my question. I found a couple licensed breeders that will ship a hedgehog by plane. What I'm wondering is has anyone had any bad experiences with this and does this put too much stress on a hedgehog? Right now I'm looking at all options here. Most of the breeders right now we're finding are far out of state. There's just no way for us to travel a long distance.


----------



## ABlindManSees (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know about hedgehog shipping specifically, but I know shipping most animals by plane is a chancy experience. Most airlines require the animals to be sedated, and some don't take into account appropriate temperatures while in flight. This process can be extremely stressful for dogs and cats, I would imagine since hedgehogs are so little, it would be for them as well. BUT like I said, I know little about it, so do some research and if you can, find out which airline they would be sending them across, then ask the airline what kind of arrangements they make when shipping animals. Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never had a hedgehog shipped before, but I have had two dogs shipped to me, one as a 8 week old pup and one as an adult rescue, they both came through with no problems at all, they were not sedated and seemed very comfortable when I picked them up. Our one dog has travelled with us by plane also, shipped as baggage, and I know the airlines were very careful with her and took very good care of her. I have also have had exotic birds (pea****s, pheasents etc) shipped across canada and every one of them has arrived in very good condition and not overly stressed either. I think alot depends on how the shipper has packaged them, but I know the airlines require food to be shipped with them in case of delays and water dishes to be in the cages as well. 

If you do have a hedgie shipped to you, you will want to be sure to be at the airport early, and have water available and be able to check the hedgie thoroughly upon arrival.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I had my hedgehogs shipped to me (via Westjet) from Manitoba to British Columbia. The breeder shipped them in a small cat carrier that she had hedgie proofed and given them fleece strips and igloos to hide in  

The things I didn't like is that there was not a direct flight and also when I arrived to pick them up I was told I needed to wait until the rest of the baggage was unloaded before they would unload them (which was another 45 minutes!). I think that this is not acceptable when it comes to living creatures. 

That being said, when they arrived they did not seem any more stressed then to be expected. No green poops, but definitely a lot of huffing and puffing. The airline claims to keep them in a temperature controlled space which must be true since they were fine when I picked them up. Because it is cold in Canada in March and there was a layover, the breeder and I waited for a nice, warm, sunny day before putting them on the plane.

Given my experience, I would consider shipping via airplane a viable option if I needed to do it again. However, I cannot speak for any other airline or circumstances, but I wanted to share my experience of this with you. Also, know that there are always risks to anything.... even just getting in your car can be dangerous!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The big airlines here in the states will not knowingly accept a sedated animal ,I have shipped many puppies by air using Delta,Contential and AA and never had any problems.The airlines will not let a dog be boarded if the temps are over or under a certain degree and you must have a health/acculmation cert. from a vet. i dont know if this holds true for hedgies though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgies shipped in cargo are sent (un-sedated) in an approved cat carrier, which is kept in the cargo area. "Climate controlled" just means that the temp is kept the same range as the cabin, which can be cold or warm, depending on weather. The actual flight could be quite stressful, or they could sleep through the whole thing, you never know.

IMO I would be scared to death to send Inky via cargo. I assume it's rattly and loud and in general not a place where I would want my baby to be. 

It would probably work well with no issues, I am usually just an excessively worried hedgie parent.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate it.

Well, I got some good news. Apparently the pet store that we got Hedgie all those years ago is back is business. My wife made a call and they can get us a hedgehog. We are really tickled about the whole thing. He even checked if we had experience because he doesn't order animals for those without some kind of experience. It may take a few weeks but its good news for us.


----------

